# How do you pay/afford your DH bike?



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm curious as to how people are affording the rising costs of dh bikes these days? I bought my frame used for about 1600 bucks a couple years ago and swapped/replaced parts as money became available. with prices rising to over 7k for some of the top dh bikes, I'm curious what people are doing to afford this.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Working?


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

what do you do that you can afford to drop 5-7k on a bike?


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

bought mine used and only upgrade when i break something(if that)
half of the time instead of buying a replacement part i make one(if its a simple fix)

but yeah thats about it and i probly wont be getting nything new soon because of college expenses($25,000)so if there is a magic formula for money management that can get me money for my bike let me know


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

ridefreeride said:


> bought mine used and only upgrade when i break something(if that)
> half of the time instead of buying a replacement part i make one(if its a simple fix)
> 
> but yeah thats about it and i probly wont be getting nything new soon because of college expenses($25,000)so if there is a magic formula for money management that can get me money for my bike let me know


I got bills and a kid on the way! I need that formula too


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gman said:


> what do you do that you can afford to drop 5-7k on a bike?


I got my bike built up slowly... I started with a 500 dollar hardtail and ended with a full suspension bike with the components I want.

Buuuut, if you work (even with minimum salary) and you're good at managing your money I don't see ANY reasons whatsoever that stop you from having a 5K bike.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Working in a shop and looking around for deals. I don't have nearly as much into my bike as I would if I bought everything new and at retail. I don't make that much, just spend wisely. If you want a new fork, sell the one you got and make sure all that money goes towards a new fork.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

well paying job, overtime hours, and scouring the internet for deals.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

crack sales
https://www.ebaumsworld.com/player.swf


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

It was more curiosity then anything else, I've worked in shops so I know all about the perks of ep pricing.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thivery! on top of ep prices and closeout deals, its also nice to have a few industry friends who are kind enough to take the sting out from time to time. much of my fleet didnt cost me all that much but you would never know it by lookin at em. buyin smart helps too.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

mountain biking is a relatively cheap hobby compared to some of the things I'd like to do...

And like others said, you can drop 7k on one bike, or scour the interwebs for deals, buy used etc and end up with way nicer bikes than people buy new for 2-3times the price...

I'd say to date I've spent maybe $4k on all my bike stuff in the last 3 years...


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

1. get a job
2. do not have children
3. learn how to fix your own stuff'
4. trade up for a new bike every year (better resale value)
5. race and join a team (shop deals, etc..)


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

rollertoaster said:


> 1. get a job
> 2. do not have children
> 3. learn how to fix your own stuff'
> 4. trade up for a new bike every year (better resale value)
> 5. race and join a team (shop deals, etc..)


I don't think that I agree with all of this only #3. Having a job, setting goals and being wise money will allow you get achieve what ever it is that you want out of life.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

^^all good ideas, all covered!


Start yourself a new bike company.
Take pre-order money to build prototypes.
Use prototypes to generate hype for more pre-sales.
Get loans based on projected sales due to pre-orders.
Repeat cycle as many times as possible.
Never deliver bikes, pocket all revenue.
Ride like you stole it, cuz you did.
Call it Madoff Cycles.


----------



## breckseth (Apr 21, 2006)

*How do you afford a boat?*

My racing season and new bikes cost a hell of a lot less than my buddies sh*t barge boat, that cost him $14k, $250 to fill up; $350 to have a pass at the resevoir and all for about 5 or 6 weekends a summer. I ride my bike every day.

I'd be more than happy to sit down with you and do your finacial planning as I could then put the fee I charge you toward my new $7000 DH rig that will only cost me $3k.
:thumbsup:


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd say the biggest thing is probaby patience. Patience in saving money, patience in finding good prices on things, etc. 

Oh and also, credit cards!


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I put all the parts that i need on LAY A WAY put a little cash towards the part as I can afford . I usually give them 150.00 to 500.00 pay it off in a few months works as long as you are commited. I have gotten all my 2 FR rigs , BODYBOARDs,wetsuits, surfboards this way. I just hit up the shops and see what their POLICY is on lay a way not all places will do it gotta kinda know the OWNERS as I do. I also have done some sidework for my local BIKESHOP and the owner hooked me up with his pricing saved me a grip .


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

max out credit cards.


kidding.


----------



## mobrown06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just be glad your not into wakeboarding or golf or a sport where you have to pay every time you want to do something. 

When I was in college I worked 30 hours a week and was a fulltime student. I saved a little bit from every pay check to buy my first bike. Oh yeah I maxed out a few credit cards


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Get a part time job at a shop so you can get cost on stuff. (while working a real job during week)
Sell your ride after 2 years on ebay or whatever.

Circle keeps goin 'round

no way I could do it otherwise


----------



## Shamrock1079 (Jun 4, 2008)

I work a 2nd job in the winter months to afford upgrades and purchases...then I basically just scrounge for every dollar that I can put into the rig :thumbsup:


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*Pimp your pregnant wife*

I mean I pimped my pregnant wife!

Work a job, drink less, only spend what you have (don't use a credit card). These are all things I have not done, which caused me to go in to debt. Now that I am out of debt, I only by what I have cash for. I do use the cc to order things, but I must have the cash to pay it off immediately.
As everyone mentionned, look for deals, they are out there.
Good luck, don't buy on impulse and things will work out.
Eric


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

Get a job, find a better job, quit first job, repeat for twenty years and have all the toys any man could ever want. 

All of the serious advice so far pretty much sums it all up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zodiac (May 14, 2006)

Set yourself up as a bike parts reseller. Pretty simple to do, you don't even need a formal company structure.

Buy parts at distributor cost for yourself, sell them onto your mates for a little profit. Everyone wins.

Plus you can deduct cost of bikes from your tax bill as long as you show you are making a little profit each year from your business they won't audit you for having a 'hobby' business.


----------



## mondmond88 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gman said:


> what do you do that you can afford to drop 5-7k on a bike?


1. be smart
2. work smart.
3. design a good plan
4. rob a bank
5. enjoy your new ride
LOL


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

rollertoaster said:


> 1. get a job
> 2. do not have children
> 3. learn how to fix your own stuff'
> 4. trade up for a new bike every year (better resale value)
> 5. race and join a team (shop deals, etc..)


This was my approach as well. Both my Wife and I ride/race DH. She is a teacher, I work in Computer development. We both have good Trail Bikes and new DH frames.

It has worked well for us, we upgrade parts when there is a reason and move to the frame if we do a frame change (which both of us have done each of the past two winters).


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

1. Find a place to live near where you work so you can ride there and not drive to save gas.
2. Find a place to live that is cheap... IE- rent a room
3. Eat cheap. Hot dogs, chili, macaroni, chicken, eggs... 
4. Don't pay for cable tv or internet
5. Don't go out much
6. save your money.


It's a VERY boring and uneventful live. But you would be surprised to see just how much money you'd save to afford that dh bike.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Gordon paid for half of my Prophet and Alasdair paid for half of my Quake...

...it's just a shame they've mugged me in every other aspect of my life!


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

erosive said:


> ^^all good ideas, all covered!
> 
> Start yourself a new bike company.
> Take pre-order money to build prototypes.
> ...


You mean Lahar?


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Aside from my full time job, I play Bluegrass music in 4 different bands. I use one hobby to finance another (biking). And to boot, I get into all the shows I normally would have went to anyways for free and get all my travel expenses covered. Not too many hobbies that pay for themselves AND put large chunks of extra cash flow into circulation for toys. Banjo music has bought me a staggering heap of DH trips, bikes and parts over the years.


----------



## bustanutley (Feb 23, 2008)

Cost to fun ratio is strong with bikes, I spend less on my bikes than most things in life. Don’t spend $1000 to shed a lb off a bike, drink less beer if weight is a concern, ride stuff till it breaks.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

i trade housekeeping services/yard help for bike shizz. maybe i can work it into a year round gig for snowboard stuff, too...hmmmm....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

work and make a lot of money...I am hiring...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Work hard and make a plan on your life to get things that are more expensive than bikes; once yo do that, money for bikes will come easily.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Stay Far Far away from hobbies like this!!!*


----------



## CA_Descender (Aug 20, 2004)

When I was single I had the women I dated pay for my gear. Now that I am married ... I do the same, except it is my wife and not some hussy I am dating:thumbsup::ihih:


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Almost all of the above advice is quite solid. Simply cut back or cut out things that aren't necessities. If you smoke, chew, drink, have a a coffee habit, etc., just cut back or quit. You'll be amazed at how quickly a few dollars here and there can add up. If you focus your resources you can accomplish far more than you expect.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Just use good money management. 

Pay your regular bills and save anything you don't need to spend. Eventually you will have more money to spend on buying bikes.

It took me 4 months to build my DH bike. It wasn't the spec that I wanted, but I could ride it. Eventually put new parts that I want on it. I have had it for almost 2 seasons now and I would say its about 2/3 done to what I want it to be.


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

Rob a bank in your fullface and runaway on your bmx :thumbsup:

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/mar/29/man-robs-alpine-bank/


----------



## warpaint (Mar 31, 2010)

holyshyt johnny utah, go hit those doubles. we have a case to crack


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*It's about setting priorities....*

Rate things that are important. For instance, would you rather have a 30k car instead of a 25k and a bike? Would you rather have a lot of new clothes, spend money on fancy dinners, go out to bars, or buy new bike gear?

I used to be terrible at money management and I definitely put bikes first and rampant credit card use got me in debt when I was starting in the workforce. I felt I could rationalize it though since I biked 5 times a week and it was healthy ie. offset all the bar hopping! I have always done my own repairs and bought parts on sale.

Now with a decent job, 2 kids, mortgage etc. I have other responsibilities, but also can afford a bit more. I still try to be careful with cash though. For instance I just dropped $300 tonight on new tires , five ten shoes, tubes, brake pads etc. but I am selling some red sox tickets that will make up for it. I now put bikes before other hobbies and allocate enough money for it so I can buy lift passes, parts etc. but I don't go overboard. I have a trail bike and DH bike and that's it-except a 1995 kona for pulling the kiddie's around.

How important are bikes to you? What can you cut out to invest that $ in bikes?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Gman said:


> I'm curious as to how people are affording the rising costs of dh bikes these days? I bought my frame used for about 1600 bucks a couple years ago and swapped/replaced parts as money became available. with prices rising to over 7k for some of the top dh bikes, I'm curious what people are doing to afford this.


Take advantage of this slow economy and get a great deal on a new frame for $1600 or less.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Nothing wrong with being the person on the cheapest looking bike but probably having the most fun, particularly if you can't afford the shiny new stuff you really want.

But in saying that everyone has something they spend a fair bit of money on, it could be stuff that you have to (mortgage for example, it eats the majority of ours so we're trying to sell this big ass house and trying to downsize), it could be drinking, smoking, eating out all the time, you would be amazed how things add up.

But in the end if you don't have the cash you don't have the cash, what happens these days is instead of having to save up for something people will use their credit cards, they get the goodies now but have to pay it off over time as opposed to the other way around. So I guess I wouldn't say that everyone riding around on the latest 7k bike is as well off as one could assume.

Now we earn a fair whack, my Husband is in Mining and I do some house cleaning at the moment, the youngest just having gone to school full time . But due to the mortgage and other debts it's like we're earning half as much we certainly don't have much spare cash in the budget!

So it's an ideal time to reasess what's important, I've sold the $20k car and brought one for $4000, and tell you what I enjoy driving it as much if not more than I did when we had a Subaru Forrester XS, and best of all it gets twice the fule economy of the old Hilux. Thanks to a towbar and cheap bike rack I can still take my bike and the kids. Hubby is doing the same, selling his flash ute to get a cheap runabout for now so we can get rid of some debt. After that we can slowly build up some savings again and things should be a lot more comfortable.

Now in the end I don't think it's a matter of how much you earn, because the more you earn the more you tend to spend, it's true, be it on entertainment or debts or mortgages or kids whatever you just somehow spend more don't you! I think it's more about priorities, budgeting and what sort of life you live, I'm not very materialistic, we built a beaut new house but I'll sell it in a flash if it allows us to do more stuff we want to do (travel and camping). I don't buy jewelerry, I don't buy lots of shoes and clothes, bikes are just my thing, but even they are replaceable. I don't really believe in having to buy the most expensive bikes either any more, I've gone past that. And the final part must be justification, some people can very easily justify spending 7k on a bike and other people can't no matter how often they ride. If you can't justify it then don't do it.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

All great ideas and examples.

My most recent purchase and my bike before it, I first scoured the internet for great deals. Usually closeout deals are the best, as the bikes are new, covered in warranty, and a lot cheaper.
Now, I only make around $10 an hour, so I don't have a lot of money. But I found that by getting a 0% APR (for 12 months) credit card (my GF has immaculate credit), I can then spend the next year paying it off. I'm good at budgeting and conserving my dough, and when I do this, I cut out a lot of extras like snacks, video games, nights out drinking, etc. Usually I just pour all of my spare money into the credit card, and by the end of the year, I'm good to go.
But to do that you have to be able to realistically figure out a budget on which to pay for your bike. I think it'd be easy to get in trouble this way.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Take advantage of this slow economy and get a great deal on a new frame for $1600 or less.


Bingo, those ventana's and DHR's on go-ride are actually a pretty smokin deal.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

drink/smoke/party less. buy real food and learn how to cook(saves more than you think, and its just better for you)

basically every time you spend money think. "is this worth more to me than my favorite thing in the world?" dont have to say no every time but if you make it a consious decision ever time you will rethink your spending habbits


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> drink/smoke/party less. buy real food and learn how to cook(saves more than you think, and its just better for you)
> 
> basically every time you spend money think. "is this worth more to me than my favorite thing in the world?" dont have to say no every time but if you make it a consious decision ever time you will rethink your spending habbits


Probably the best strategy every. And that is coming from a student that does all three of the above.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i do have shop perks, but i scour the local online classifieds for deals and get them for hundreds cheaper than they ask...then i sell each part off/trade and make money. A ton of people think my TR450 cost me a ton of money. With all my finagling, I didn't spend a dime more than the 2300 i got from my bottlerocket, and even all the bottlerocket cost me was a dirt jumper...so i'm probably into my TR about 600, and it's a $5k bike


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

thats the only way i can reign in my limited income when i need to.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

snow-man said:


> Get a part time job at a shop so you can get cost on stuff. (while working a real job during week)
> Sell your ride after 2 years on ebay or whatever.
> 
> Circle keeps goin 'round
> ...


Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

Things that help me as a college student:
Go to local college first so I can pay things off without loans for my first 2 years.

MOOCH of the house as much as possible, that means bringing food to work (i cook for a job, so I can cook anything I please at work), bring food on rides from the house, like fruit etc... and get health insurance off my parents plan still.

Work hours even when I don't feel like it. That means when friends or small rides come up, I have to say no every once in a while to keep a balance.

Save change, you would be surprised how much change you can accumulate. Just keep a small glass jar on a dresser, or a container, and the change you put in your pocket ever once in a while goes to the jar before you go to bed/get a shower or w/e.

Try to pick up small jobs around the area. It snowed 6 inches this winter, I made over $100 shoveling and then went to work the same day.

Last, but certaintly not least... Don't buy retarded things, or things you want but don't need. That means don't buy a fancy part if you TRULY don't want it that bad, or don't need it that bad.

OH and I almost forgot, if your my age, just keep it fun with the girls. You get too serious, you start dumping money into a black hole. If you want fun, just go out somewhere nice, talk to em for a few days, and bing bam boom you're done


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Sell your house! That's what I did.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

frikka said:


> Sell your house! That's what I did.


Better yet, buy as many houses as the bank will let you, rent them out, profit. Thats my plan anyway.


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

Deals, Deals, Deals.
Bought my first bike for 750 on sale, sold it 2 years later for 380, 
bought my frame and fork and rear wheel on the new bike used for 150, freinds got me crankset and front wheel. Traded a fork for brakes, bought on sale fork-$100. Discounted crown race/ parts for being a student- 20, walmart chain 7, slimed tire-5, new tires, 35( thanks XSL_Will)

total- Around 330- 50 bucks still left over too!!!


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Easy, just spend beyond your means, borrow more money than you should, buy everything you want and end up paying for it twice (in interest), or when everything comes to a crash, it gets repossessed and you end up renting it for free.

-or-

Use sound financial planning and budgeting, SAVE money BEFORE you spend it, then buy things for cash at good prices without paying interest on borrowed money or getting in over your head.

And, yeah, even though DH can be pretty expensive, it is still WAY cheaper than a lot of hobbies out there, like the ones mentioned- boats, motorcycle racing, etc.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Shop around - I got this DH TEAM for a steel! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeez I quit all my other hobbies because they were far more expensive, if you think this one is costly you should try SCCA GT Car racing...I used to take my 4 weeks of holiday time as cash just to pay for the seasons entry expenses.

In comparison I can buy a top of the line bike every 2 years ride the crap out of it and buy another and have lots of money left for hotel rooms and eats/brewskies....and support three kids, a wife, two cars and a mortgage.

If you can't afford this hobby, try scrap booking....that shiite is expensive!









https://www.cricut.com/shop/#0/1/123/3/Cricut/Cricut Expression Machine


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

4JawChuck said:


> Jeez I quit all my other hobbies because they were far more expensive, if you think this one is costly you should try SCCA GT Car racing...I used to take my 4 weeks of holiday time as cash just to pay for the seasons entry expenses.


Definitely. I have done some race engineering before, and one driver I worked for raced in Speed World Challenge GT with a Viper- he said it cost him $13k per weekend to race. You know you have an expensive hobby when you fly an engineer in for the weekend to tweak your setup...


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

I approach my purchases for parts piece by piece. I don't buy the whole bike at once. I replace a frame and swap my components into that. Then I switch out components as I deem necessary.


Piece by piece!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I've reached the age when friends are starting to have kids. They wonder how I can pay for a nice car, bikes, dirtbikes, surfboards, skis, ect. I wonder how they decided that a kid is the best way to spend a hundred grand.

I couldn't disagree more with the "sell your bike every year or two before it depreciates". Instead make smart purchases (don't skimp or you'll be looking to upgrade soon) and ride your parts for many many years. You don't need the latest and greatest if it's no better than what you already have.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually spend my money exclusively on **** that I enjoy, rather than anything important. DH, sport bikes, dirt bikes, snowbarding, bmx, nice truck, computer, fast woman, and yet I live in a small house that I share with 2 other dudes, we have a crappy yard, no decorations inside, and none of us care. We actually had a cool drop in off of our roof during the winter that went into an awesome little bowl (made of snow obviously) that we would hit up while bored. We noticed that we were destroying shingles so we stopped, but it was sick while it lasted. I guess you can tell what matters to most people by how they spend their money and our house is completely full of two wheeled toys.

Also, buy used, it saves an amazing amount of money when it comes to dh bikes. I bought my motorcycles brand new but couldn't justify getting a loan for a damn peddle bike so I bought a used DH bike and paid about 1/4 the price I would have if I purchased it brand new.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Agreeing with most of what's said. The biggest thing people waste money on is buying a new car. How often do you see people driving down the road with a new shiny SUV, and it has a WallyMart bike on the back, or people at work will be like "OMG, your bike cost $3000 (yeah, it would have been 5k if I wasn't switching over old parts, or bought it all new), how can you afford that. Meanwhile, they're driving a new $30,000 car, that they traded in their 3 year old car for (and didn't get crap for the trade-in of course) because they just had to have the new one. Reading all these replies, I'm impressed, apparently DH'ers are some pretty sensible people and good with money, because the average non-mtb folks in your typical workplace or neighborhood generally aren't that sensible (or perhaps they're just really susceptible to marketing). They see a brand new car as a necessity, or they get a case of the "gotta-have-its". That's a great phrase to remember and take note of when you're doing it yourself. It can really help keep things in perspective when you notice that coming on. Sure that new STI looks sweet, but do I really need to blow $38K on a car! Instead I got a sweet Civic for about $6K, and I'm able to actually afford a nice AM/FR and a nice XC bike, and a sweet home stereo/home theater setup, both items that I enjoy for a far greater amount of time than I spend in a car. I don't really feel like I need to impress people with my car, certainly I feel the draw of marketing, but sensibility prevails.

And Archi-Magus, stuff you enjoy IS the stuff that's important. Too many others spend money on the "keeping up with the Jones" trying to impress other people. Kudos to you for doing it right. All the people spending money on the "important" stuff are jealous of you.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

To add to what I said previously, just the depreciation on a new car in the first year is enough to pay for a new DH bike. Buy used. It might not be what Detroit wants, but they have their best interests in mind, not yours.

210K miles and counting on mine. The 30+mpg keeps the road trips affordable too.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DLd said:


> And Archi-Magus, stuff you enjoy IS the stuff that's important. Too many others spend money on the "keeping up with the Jones" trying to impress other people. Kudos to you for doing it right. All the people spending money on the "important" stuff are jealous of you.


I think with the whole new car thing is just that people have been brainwashed into thinking their "supposed" to have a brand new car every 5-7 years or less. I have tons of friends who had a perfectly fine car out of college from their parents or whatever, and they just seem ot think that like the first thing they should be buying is a brand new one. They really don't even seem to know why, just that they're like 'supposed" to have one. Strange really. When you talk to people who buy new cars "why did you buy a cheap-ass new car when you could've bought a much better slightly used one" They just look at you blankly like that isn't even a option they could've possibly considered. 120k miles on mine and still runs/feels like new except for some dirt stains on the floor and scratches on the rear hatch, and scuffs on the interior from putting bikes inside.

Actually, maybe its that most people don't have a hobby, and don't really have anything they really WANT to spend their money on, so they just buy what they feel like they're supposed to. Even thought they're really not passionate about it.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> drink/smoke/party less. buy real food and learn how to cook(saves more than you think, and its just better for you)


That's a biggie. As an example if you like to eat pizza often, start by buying the frozen pizza bases, add your own toppings and it can turn out way better and probably healthiner than the takeaway pizzas, and definitely better the the whole frozen pizzas.

If you have a girlfriend go one step further and make the pizza bases yourself, it takes a bit of time because you have to knead it and let it sit for a while but once you've done it a few times and have a good basic recipe (well it's just yeast, oil, flour and salt really) it costs you next to nothing, it's pretty easy to do and your girlfriend is sure to be impressed, or your mates will be! Lol

I would say don't give up stuff you enjoy unless it is for something you think will bring you more enjoyment / happiness etc. Like don't give up drinking to save up for a new bike if it's just going to make you miserable in the meantime, maybe just cut down a bit.

And you know sometimes you have to go out and spend an arm and a leg to buy that shiny new car / shiny new bike whatever you desire to realize that perhaps it's not all that better and it's not that much more fulfilling (after the initial euphoria wears off) but it certainly costs you a lot more.

Live, make mistakes, learn, don't envy others people will always seem to be better off than you and remember other people out there will be much worse off than you. Try to be happy with what you have, if having lots of money and material things does indeed make you happy then find a way to make more:thumbsup:

Yeah we brought a new car for the first time last year, we sold it again before we lost even more than we did, but it served it's purpose because we really needed to sell our current one to save rego hassles from moving states etc. Cars (or changing cars more than anything) is definitely a big money sucker especially if you have to take out finance, maybe one day we will learn to stick with what we've got!

Makes me think that desiring something you just can't afford or have has got to be one of the worst things. But then again desire can bring motivation for you to work harder and find a way to get that object of your desire. I think like somebody else said, ask how happy it will make you and for how long to determine if it's worth it.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Good engineering job, then work part time in a shop.

You can also pimp yourself or GF's around.

Picked up a Glory DH frame pimpn my Ho's  haha

Just laughing since no one else suggested it.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

bighitboy said:


> Good engineering job, then work part time in a shop.
> 
> You can also pimp yourself or GF's around.
> 
> ...


True dat. Putting in the work to go to school and get a decent job really helps. Still have to be good with the money though. I know lot of engineers who are house poor and have big payments on cars that impressed them with their performance numbers. I do like me some fast cars, it's as hard to resist sometimes as nicotine, or donuts!


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

buy an older 50# bike and learn to suffer riding it up


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

DLd said:


> Sure that new STI looks sweet, but do I really need to blow $38K on a car!


That's a good example cuz I was just talking to a guy that bought one and paid that. My STi was one of the first to come off the boat in '04. I ordered it a year in advance with a deposit and agreed upon price. The dealer barely knew what I was talking about and accepted their cost plus options & $200. Paid $28,200 out the door!!! Still a lot for a car but a deal for something this fun. I finished paying it off a year ago and it's still mint (but heavily moddified)!
I agree on the "always buy used" but I'd been waiting for an STi since 1994 and couldn't wait another 2 years


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i trade


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Gemini2k05 said:


> I think with the whole new car thing is just that people have been brainwashed into thinking their "supposed" to have a brand new car every 5-7 years or less. I have tons of friends who had a perfectly fine car out of college from their parents or whatever, and they just seem ot think that like the first thing they should be buying is a brand new one. They really don't even seem to know why, just that they're like 'supposed" to have one. Strange really. When you talk to people who buy new cars "why did you buy a cheap-ass new car when you could've bought a much better slightly used one" They just look at you blankly like that isn't even a option they could've possibly considered. 120k miles on mine and still runs/feels like new except for some dirt stains on the floor and scratches on the rear hatch, and scuffs on the interior from putting bikes inside.
> 
> Actually, maybe its that most people don't have a hobby, and don't really have anything they really WANT to spend their money on, so they just buy what they feel like they're supposed to. Even thought they're really not passionate about it.


I used to have that same attitude. I went and spent 50k on a truck when I was 21 because I wanted to look like a baller. About 3 months into my $800 payments and $350 insurance I was hating it. On top of that I got busted going 53 mph over the speed limit on my cbr600rr (on the freeway lol, 75 mph speed limit) and my insurance shot up astronomically because of that. :madman: Nearly 4 years, some credit issues, and tons of money later, I learned my lesson. Now I do what I enjoy and don't really care about other ****.:thumbsup:


----------



## ReductiMat (Jun 3, 2008)

How's about getting a well paying job?


----------



## ATLMTB90 (Apr 3, 2010)

well i dont have one so that should tell you right there


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've been wondering if there is any merit to the replace the bike every couple of years before too much depreciation takes hold. For example, I bought a used SX trail in 2006 for $2100. I love the bike but I don't get to ride it much. Is it worth it to let it sit and depreciate or should I sell it before the depreciation gets worse. I think depreciation starts to flatten out after a while but I'd probably be lucky to get $1000 for it now.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

This isn't the computer industry. Contrary to what marketing directors and forum posters would have you believe, bike technology doesn't change much year to year. Compared to the auto or motorcycle industries people don't care as much about model year. A good bike from 2006 is still a good bike and unless something drastic changes it will fetch the same amount in 3 years as today.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Get a job in sales. The more you sell, the more you make. The more complex the product or service, the more you can make. I could buy a new fleet every year. The only problem is I have a mortgage, 3 kids, and a wife that stays home raising the kids. If you are single and have a great work ethic, you can capitalize on all of your hard work. The only problem is you will work more than you ride. That's a problem for a lot of people.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I've made many sacrifices in other aspects of life that allow me to have money for cycling. 
I budget myself $200 a month to cover gas, most food and small day to day needs. Everything else goes into savings.
I don't have cable or satellite. I use an antenna if I need to watch tv. 
I pick up WiFi off my neighbors with their permission.
I share a cell phone bill with my folks to cut down costs.
I don't buy fast food.
I use coupons at the grocery.
My biggest money saver is that I gave up rock crawling. Spending $9,000 to build a D60 front axle for my crawler and all the other expenses was eating me up quick. 
I got lucky and don't have to pay rent.


----------



## fawndog (Nov 19, 2007)

I buy used, all my rides are 3-4 years old.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats the understatement of the year! forget the travel expenses, track fees, and even the cost of the actual equipment..... the tires alone would bankrupt me!

Looking good and a great shot, I see you had enough left over for the photos.... BTW thats how I buy my bikes and parts 



DucDucGoose said:


>


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

work overtime alot during the winter. No twitter, cell phone, blackberry, cable, satellite, internet. I do watch biking videos on my tv. Oh yeah, I am on a friend;s computer. I buy cycling clothes, but my everyday clothes are old. I mean old old and plain. No night clubbing or such. What do you really want? I am able to walk or ride my bike to work helps alot.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

ebay sniping on deals helps a ton also.

With a little luck ill have a 3 month old morewood kalula for around 50% less then retail price with full warranty since it comes with a cashpaid receipt.

Ive been trawling forum classifieds with the cash ready for a few months, and when the good deal strikes, seller checks out.. ive saved myself a LOT on a single deal.

Patience is a virtue when dealing like this.

Same when selling parts, dont sell when you "need" to sell..

Put your stuff up for sale even if your ok with it, if someone wants it bad enough they will pay a good price you resell with zero loss, and can upgrade again for a better part for less money.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

1. Burp, fart and pick your nose in public. It'll keep all the girlies away and less chance of having a kid, or high maintance bimbo to support.

2 Live out of your car for a few months. Big savings, no utility bills, or rent. Too drastic? find a cheaper place to live. I live in San Jose, CA for $500 a month, all utilities, and DSL included. Find a nicely converted guarage apartment, lots of room, and dirt cheap. Kick your TV to the curb, focus on making money in you spare time, Craigs list adds, door to door car-washing, lawn-mowing, what ever you can think off. Some blood banks will pay for you to give blood once a week, just got be be creative, and shop around for ideas. Don't be afraid to steal some elses idea, it's called free-enterprise.

3. Don't eat out. Take bag lunches to work. Drink tap water, give up bottled water, soda, beer, energy drinks ect. (not forever, just til; you get your ride, Foolio)

4. Car-pool to work, Walk to the market, school, ect. Gas is expensive.

5. Forget about bling, and focus on what works, and doesn't break.

6. Don't go out and ride unless your planning on shredding. Want exercise, get out and jog. Bike maintance is expensive (tires, lube, worn parts) and joy ridding is wasting time. You could be out hitting the pavement working, looking for gigs making tax-free money. Your not going to maintain or build your skills playing around anyway. Go big, or go to work.

7. Buy off the clasifieds. Times are tough and people are offloading stuff for cheap. Also, just because there is no pic with an add, check it out any way. I found my Fox 40, from a guy who ran an add with no pic. He didn't get any hits so he kept dropping the price. It was a brand new fork, never used. I bought it for $675.

8. Find a 99 cents store that sells groceries, and shop there for most of what you need. You can buy a bag of dry beans, a bag of corn tortillas, carton of oatmeal, for a dollar each. Enough to eat off of for a week, for $3.00. Find baked chickens on sale for $5.00, de-bone it and use it sparingly during the week for Ramen, spagetti, tacos, ect. 

9. Keep a schedule, and fill it with odd jobs. Have a two hour time slot, find a car to wash, or lawn to mow. Don't take no for an answer, negotiate. If you only make $5.00 for washing a car, that's better not making anything sitting at home.

10. Keep looking for a higher paying job. Find it, negotiate for more pay, or more hours with your current boss. If no take the new job.Repeat, for more money, hours, and promotions. Work hard, don't slack, leave you phone at home (employers hate catching peeps texting, it's just sneaky, and shows imaturity). Be at work at least 10 minutes early, and leave as late as posable. Do stuff that's not in your job description, and don't b*tch, EVER!!


----------



## panzer103 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have no idea how some of these people can afford some of these things. There are a number of sweet 'used' dh rigs, on mtbr classifieds that are under 4 grand and even one thats about $2500. Still I cant afford that in one shot. My trail bike took me over a year to get where I like it piece by piece.. I dont have time for that now. Im not getting any younger besides dh stuff is much more expensive everything it seems is a $1000 or more.
it will be August before I could even think about buying something. I dont have the money. and my parents dont either. I tried to whore myself but I only made like a hundred dollars and used that for soap and mouthwash. Woe are the poor.


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

Honestly life works for you with what you focus on.

If you don't have the money yet, just print out a big picture of what you want and put it somewhere you'll see it every day. This will keep you focused and driven. Then, you'll just have accept opportunities that are presented to you or that you find. Visualize yourself riding the bike and feel what you expect it to ride like. It will come to you.

"You can do anything you put your mind to"

"Whatever you ardently desire, frequently envision, and actively seek must inevitably come to pass"

And don't give up! Sometimes it just takes a bit longer than you think.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Gamble.


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

Several of the posts have already told you what to do... and I agree. It's all a matter of priorities. Save your money for the highest priority item, and sooner than you realize it, you'll have what you want.  

Mikey


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Ray Lee said:


> Thats the understatement of the year! forget the travel expenses, track fees, and even the cost of the actual equipment..... the tires alone would bankrupt me!
> 
> Looking good and a great shot, I see you had enough left over for the photos.... BTW thats how I buy my bikes and parts


 Tire cost is ridiculous...It makes me ill to think of the kind of DH bikes I could have just for the tire cost...It's cheaper than racing a Viper though 
Gotta have the "I love myself" shots:lol:



Windowlicker said:


> Gamble


Only with my life, never with my money:nono:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

You know to some people the cost of bikes and bike stuff is rediculous but compare it to what else you could buy for the same amount of money. Once again you are buying for yourself and I'm sure some other non bike item probably would seem like less of a priority to you.

I had $500Au from selling a DH frame recently and although it could have gone to debt payment (well the other $500 did sort of) I wanted to spend it on myself.

Some of the options that $500 could have got me:
New vacuum cleaner
New Lounge
Playstation 3
Plants and stuff for the garden
Clothes and a new pair of glasses
Coffee Machine or a Mix Master

But you know what when it comes to spending money on myself I knew that only something bike related would give me long term satisfaction and is something I would truly enjoy even when not riding! So in the end I got a nice BMX bike that I can go ride around with my kids and when I don't feel like riding the mtb.
I procrastinated for weeks over the PS3, once I decided to buy a bike it was a done deal in like 2 days!

Somebody else might have seen a bike as being a waste of money when it could have gone towards a lot of other things that are perhaps more useful.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

Pinkbike.com. im getting a fr bike there


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

This thread is boring.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

I manage by settling for older and used stuff, which means scouring CL, eBay, and Pinkbike. Also have all the tools and do all my own maintenance/repairs with help when needed.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Work hard. 

Who is John Galt?


----------



## Pwshadow (Sep 5, 2010)

I cant afford a new one so I bought on on craigslist for 800 bucks. It works better than some of my friends brand new bikes. It might not look as new and pretty but when it comes down to it, some of my slightly older components work better IMO than their new stuff.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

dowst said:


> Who is John Galt?


A fictional character in an Ayn Rand novel. Getting a bunch of fresh press these days though.  

Seriously though, If I had an unlimted supply of cash I'd have a sick new ride every year. Since I don't, I'll have to settle for every few years. Life is all about having priorites, bikes are pretty important to me so its probably not suprising that I spend a disproportionate amount of my money on them. Getting my wife to understand it is another story.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I whore myself out to 10 FAT chicks for $500 a pop every time I need a new ride. Fat chicks need love too.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

genemk said:


> I whore myself out to 10 FAT chicks for $500 a pop every time I need a new ride. Fat chicks need love too.


EXACTLY! Try to Deuce it... manwhoring :thumbsup:


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

SamL3227 said:


> drink/smoke/party less. buy real food and learn how to cook(saves more than you think, and its just better for you)
> 
> basically every time you spend money think. "is this worth more to me than my favorite thing in the world?" dont have to say no every time but if you make it a consious decision ever time you will rethink your spending habbits


Great words. This is how I have lived since graduating high school, going through college, and into today. I am very frugal with things that I don't really care about (drinking at bars, driving a BMW like most everyone in LA does, etc) and as a result it allowed me to do the stuff I really want to do (i.e. mtb, scuba dive, photography, travel, etc). It saved my @ss when I was essentially unemployed for 1.5yrs.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Afford it by...
-no kids
-good job
-no bad habits ex(drugs, drinking, whores, gambling)
-no wife
-don't date Kim kardashin or Paris Hilton 
-don't buy house or car that's to expensive
-put away $200 a week out your paycheck into a saving account
-when you do buy new expensive bike you can do all the above I have listed


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just don't buy useless crap! I know some people that complain about not having money, its funny because I know that when those people go into any store they always come out with something stupid that they might use once. 

Don't go out to dinner a lot, in my mind that is a huge waste of money because you crap all of that overpriced food out the next day anyways. Going out to dinner should be for special occasions with your significant other etc. 

I ask myself before making a purchase, Am I going to be putting this to use or will it just sit around when i get bored with it?

Oh and one more thing cell phones and plans, stay away from those stupid things they are a huge waste of money. Cell plans upgrading every 2 years with a 300 plus dollar phone then the plans cost, termination fee, going over minutes. Its not uncommon that people are landed with 500$ charges. That is a top of the line DH brake set or a good rear shock. I just run a crappy featureless prepaid cell that gets good reception for 30 bucks for every 60 days, and guess what you cant go over the minutes and get slammed with a bill.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

kdiff said:


> Great words. This is how I have lived since graduating high school, going through college, and into today. I am very frugal with things that I don't really care about (drinking at bars, driving a BMW like most everyone in LA does, etc) and as a result it allowed me to do the stuff I really want to do (i.e. mtb, scuba dive, photography, travel, etc). It saved my @ss when I was essentially unemployed for 1.5yrs.


Avoiding the barrage of commercials telling you should buy stuff on credit you really can't afford to keep you as a slave for corporate America and cutting through all that BS about what you should buy is the first step to rising above sheeple status.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

kidney for my frame and fork, plasma for my wheels, and the rest i could put on my card.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

If you really have to have a expensive, bling out, full dh race bike just finance it


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Twisted1 said:


> If you really have to have a expensive, bling out, full dh race bike just finance it


Is that not the way the economy got itself in trouble, with people buying things they could not afford?
Work hard, buy what you can pay cash for and take care of your stuff.
No need to have the newest and greatest, as it is only slightly better than last year's.
The biking industry, in my opinion, has to be one of the best at making people, myself included, believe that you need to have this year's product or you will not ride as well as the guy or girl who does.

Eric


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

That's why I said "if". Everything in the world revolves around credit. Maybe the guy don't have a super paying job, and wants to ride now. Only real world option he has is to finance.


----------



## Pwshadow (Sep 5, 2010)

You just cant be a new bike snob. Buy a used bike that works just as well or better but isnt quite as pretty. I paid 800 bucks for my whole set up and I run away from plenty of people on brand new bikes.


----------

